# Calling S3's up in here...



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

Been ridding a Frankenstein Caad9 for a couple years and would like to change out the frame to S3. I like the BB30 and its no standard for Cervelo . It maybe some mods to bracket or...

anybody using BB30 on their S3? What changes?:idea:


----------



## roadriderR5 (Jan 12, 2011)

You can't use bb30 on an S3. It is set up for Shimano style, external bb cups. They use a 24mm spindle diameter instead of the 30mm on bb30.
I know that the 2012 S5 frame uses a bbright bottom bracket, that is basically a new standard of bb30.


----------



## banosser (Sep 22, 2011)

So an Ultegra (or DA) group could be installed on to a S3 no prob..?


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for confirming, I trolled around the forums to convince myself it can be done.:mad2:
I didnt have the budget to get the S3 when I wanted it and now I have the budget.....Im thinking to stick with with Cannondale , evo maybe....BB30 fan here.


----------

